# Tie to go with tweed jacket



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

What color tweed? - you ask. . .
Pictures of the fabric?

Here's the scenario. With Scotchtober being next month, it's time to start planning Scotchtoberfest! The guys and I always wear tweed jackets. (most of us Harris Tweeds) This year we're toying with the idea of getting some matching ties for the occasion - so it would have to be something that would match a lot of different fabrics. I'm wearing a chocolate brown herringbone, another gy is wearing a bluegray herringbone, another is wearing tan check, etc. Going the affordable route and ordering from thetiebar.com. Anyone want to take a stab at picking out a few patterns for us to decide from?

I'll start:

https://www.thetiebar.com/order_page.asp?pn=12108&orderPageReturn=%2FcategoryPages%2FAll_Ties%2Easp&pg=4&categoryIds=31,16,69&optionValueIds=

Thanks!
-James


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

would be my only choice here.


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

great looking tie ^^

would go nicely with most of my harris tweeds, but I think it would be too dark for my chocolate brown. It's really pretty dark. . .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Tweed + wool tie = good.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm actually wearing this Izod knit today with my white and grey herringbone sports coat and khakis but it also goes great with my brown tweed. I looked around online and the closest I can find is this tie by Tommy Hilfiger though the navy seems kind of bright.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd go for a wool plaid - it should go with most blazer colors. I'm wearing this royal stewart, but as you know there are ton of tartans to choose from.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

A wool tartan (or a variety of wool tartans) would be great, but TTB doesn't have any. The only other tie I can think of would be:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> A wool tartan (or a variety of wool tartans) would be great, but TTB doesn't have any.


This would have been my suggestion, but for the lack of selection. I have a Lochcarron in Fraser Hunting Modern that's rather nice and goes with anything. I suppose I'm as much Scottish as anything else, though I'd be surprised if I was more than tangentially Clan Fraser.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This would have been my suggestion, but for the lack of selection. I have a Lochcarron in Fraser Hunting Modern that's rather nice and goes with anything. I suppose I'm as much Scottish as anything else, though I'd be surprised if I was more than tangentially Clan Fraser.


I love Lochcarron wool stuff. A little off-topic, but where do you buy yours? I need to replace a blackwatch lambswool scarf I received as a gift. My dog thought it'd be better if it were shredded.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I love Lochcarron wool stuff. A little off-topic, but where do you buy yours? I need to replace a blackwatch lambswool scarf I received as a gift. My dog thought it'd be better if it were shredded.


Mine, unfortunately, came from a Goodwill in Eastern Pennsylvania. If I were going after a tartan tie, I would likely ask one of my relatives which tartan is ours, and where they would purchase one. Does the Lochcarron website not ship to the U.S.?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...Does the Lochcarron website not ship to the U.S.?


I didn't check. I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I didn't check. I'm lazy like that.


That's okay, I had it open in a second tab and didn't click over to it. We're in the same boat. :smile:

To the OP: Although a knit tie would work, the Tie Bar's knit ties are pretty lame-looking, and better avoided.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> My dog thought it'd be better if it were shredded.


:icon_viking:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...Although a knit tie would work, the Tie Bar's knit ties are pretty lame-looking, and better avoided.


I have a couple of the silk-knits from them. They're not awesome, but I've yet to find anything else of acceptable quality for such a low price. Lands' End, on the other hand, makes some killer silk knits, and probably the best value, but maybe above the OP's budget.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I have a couple of the silk-knits from them. They're not awesome, but I've yet to find anything else of acceptable quality for such a low price. Lands' End, on the other hand, makes some killer silk knits, and probably the best value, but maybe above the OP's budget.


They are the only game in town at that price. I haven't seen real-world pictures of The Knottery's offerings, but they seem slightly better. I like really beefy knit ties, too, and so my standards are high. If you prefer a smoother, sleeker knit tie, then TTB's offering might be more up your alley.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> They are the only game in town at that price. I haven't seen real-world pictures of The Knottery's offerings, but they seem slightly better. I like really beefy knit ties, too, and so my standards are high. If you prefer a smoother, sleeker knit tie, then TTB's offering might be more up your alley.


+1
TTB silk knit = smoother and sleeker
LE silk knit = Dwarvish chain mail


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

I generally wear a wool Lochcarron (as mentioned above) tie in my family tartan. Purchased in Scotland on my most recent visit.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

TDWat said:


> I generally wear a wool Lochcarron (as mentioned above) tie in my family tartan. Purchased in Scotland on my most recent visit.


Beautiful tie, although I must confess that it is hard for me to imagine wearing a heavy wool tie in Texas.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Newfoundland Tartan*

Just purchased the Nfld. tartan tie after a two week stint on the island. I was a volunteer in this year's Targa Newfoundland sports car road rally! We then did another week touring. Great tartan in green, brown, yellow, white, and red. I normally wear Anderson tartan but this dill be a great alternate .


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> Beautiful tie, although I must confess that it is hard for me to imagine wearing a heavy wool tie in Texas.


That is true, it's a rather rare occasion when the weather permits wearing that sort of thing outside of a few weeks in January.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

TDWat said:


> That is true, it's a rather rare occasion when the weather permits wearing that sort of thing outside of a few weeks in January.


 I wear the couple I have around Christmas and a few other days when it may accidentally be cold outside.


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the direction this thread took! Would love the idea of a wool tartan, but like you've seen, they don't have them at thetiebar.com. I'm not tied to the specific site, but we're looking for something on the more affordable side. There are two of us (myself included) that would spend real money on a nice wool tartan, but a lot of the other guys wouldn't wear it for anything other than our scotch tasting.

Any tiebar type places that would have something similar?

-James


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

mingus2112 said:


> I love the direction this thread took! Would love the idea of a wool tartan, but like you've seen, they don't have them at thetiebar.com. I'm not tied to the specific site, but we're looking for something on the more affordable side. There are two of us (myself included) that would spend real money on a nice wool tartan, but a lot of the other guys wouldn't wear it for anything other than our scotch tasting.
> 
> Any tiebar type places that would have something similar?


If tartan wool ties is what you want, I suggest contacting Lochcarron. I've been mulling it over in my head. Their wool tartans are about $26. If you subtract VAT (about $4) and split the shipping cost among all of you, it could end up being rather affordable (though not Tie Bar cheap, unfortunately). Worst case scenario, you pay a little more for the tie and bring a bottle of Old Pulteney (my favorite of the cheap whiskys) instead of Johnny Walker Blue (ridiculously overpriced, boring blend).


----------



## mingus2112 (Dec 6, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> Worst case scenario, you pay a little more for the tie and bring a bottle of Old Pulteney (my favorite of the cheap whiskys) instead of Johnny Walker Blue (ridiculously overpriced, boring blend).


Johnnie Walker (in any form) has no place at our tasting. We already have an Old Pulteney there (the 21 year old, though - not the 12). Nothing wrong with cheaper (good) whisky, but our tasting is for more extravagant stuff.

-James


----------



## 774chris (Jan 7, 2013)

*one more go 'round...*

Hi, all,

I'm resurrecting this thread rather than start a duplicate. I gather from browsing the forum that it is hard to make truly terrible decisions with tweed, yet I believe that if it can be done, I'm the one for the job.

I found an interesting wool tie at Land's End -- where I wouldn't have known to look but for this forum. My question is: would it look acceptable with a specific brown tweed sportcoat that I own? It's not Harris -- label says Yorkshire/Moon.

Actually, I'll just post a pic of both articles. This is pretty much what I had in mind. white ocbd + sportcoat + tie. Do I need to work on colors (yank, here) or does this work?

I guess my backup option would be to go with a dark blue wool tie. If that's a better choice, then that begs the question: What sort of sportcoat would that tie complement? (Unless I should ditch that tie entirely...)

Thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

774chris said:


> wool tie at Land's End ... acceptable with a specific brown tweed sportcoat that I own?


I wouldn't do a brown tie with a brown coat. I have a similar tie and have worn it with a textured fall/winter navy blazer (and I happen to have a photo handy).


----------



## 774chris (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response!

I hadn't actually seen the two side-by-side until I wrote the post above. As soon as I saw them, I had a suspicion the answer might be "no."

Thanks also for a suggestion that even I can remember!
Navy tie with that sportcoat.
Navy blazer with that tie.


----------

